

Show HN: I just open-sourced the Rails toolkit I use to quickly launch sites - derwiki
https://github.com/derwiki/johnhenry

======
Stwerner
This is really cool! I've been thinking about making something like this for a
while. Looking forward to checking it out for my next project.

------
3ds
I like it. You should also take a look at these:

[https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-
composer](https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-composer)

[https://github.com/dennybritz/rails_startup_template](https://github.com/dennybritz/rails_startup_template)

~~~
derwiki
Thanks! I've taken a look at a few of those, additionally:

[https://github.com/diowa/ruby2-rails4-bootstrap-
heroku](https://github.com/diowa/ruby2-rails4-bootstrap-heroku)

rails_startup_template looks the most similar to JohnHenry, but where I really
see JohnHenry growing is in terms of including "standard" implementations of
widgets, like sign up forms, payment forms, etc -- something these other
starter projects haven't attempted.

------
faizshah
Cool! Can you add a list of exactly what it sets up to the ReadMe? Other than
that, I really like it.

~~~
derwiki
So obvious to me because I've been heads down on this :) Thanks, great
suggestion!

------
redox_
You revealed a secret key in your README, is that OK?

~~~
derwiki
I manually convoluted the key from the one I was using; the one in the
README.md should be invalid. Thanks for checking! Perhaps I should make that
more clear in the docs.

~~~
redox_
Yes maybe. Anyway, good job!

